# Trip to Lebanon NH



## Oldhippie (Jul 30, 2013)

Took a nice little 240 mile round trip from my place in north central Mass to Lebanon NH today and decided to drop into Woodstock Soapstone. It was a perfect day for a ride.







We stopped at the 4Aces diner before we got there as we arrived around noonish in Lebanon. 





The front door seems to be always open for visitors.. and the first room you hit is the show room. First time I had seen the Keystone in real life, they really are classy looking.





Didn't take long before I found Jaime hard at work on his big flatscreen.




The showroom isn't large but it is full of goodies!









We also got the grand tour...








Raw soapstone as it is mined.




The R&D dept.





The Union... apparently the most recent Prototype is off on a road trip someplace, but I can't remember exactly where, but I believe it has to do with some of the EPA testing.




 Looking inside the Union is like looking inside a very big cave! 

We finally found my stove. I loved that it had my name on the box.





Since I had the scooter today I wasn't going to take it home... but Jaime wanted me to look at it.





Pretty exciting!!

This is my riding friend Mark on the left.. he doesn't burn but was very interested in the whole build process.










Kinda' like Woodstove porn, ain't it?! Below is the test station used to emulate the final testing that happens for the EPA. The actual tests are done by a specialist company they contract with.






 This is a new machine they got for much of the casting work they'll do in house for the new Union stoves. 






 So we had to run along.. I'll be back up there week after next with my tow vehicle, and a trailer and well get more pics of the pick-up.. 

I hope you enjoyed my trip report.


----------



## HollowHill (Jul 31, 2013)

Loved it!  Thanks for sharing.  I keep hoping I'll get up there, but, alas, the last time I tried the car broke down   Excellent job of picture taking and narrating.


----------



## rkshed (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait! Does this mean you have retired the Garrison?
If so, I must be the only person burning a Garrison left in the nation.

The new stove is a beauty. My brother had the same stove while he lived in Winsor, VT. worked great and he loved it.
Good for you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, did you have more pics of the Union?


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jul 31, 2013)

Great pictures - thanks for sharing.......the stove you selected is a beauty ! and that bike isn't bad either......


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

rkshed said:


> Wait! Does this mean you have retired the Garrison?
> If so, I must be the only person burning a Garrison left in the nation.
> 
> The new stove is a beauty. My brother had the same stove while he lived in Winsor, VT. worked great and he loved it.
> Good for you.


 

Actually old Garrison's never retire, they just move to other homes to keep other families warm. My pristine Garrison soapstone top goes to another riding buddy, who already has a 1 without a top piece of Soapstone (that was a $60 option in 79) and then the Garrison itself goes to another riding friend to heat his home in Rindge NH.. so the "Smoke Dragon" lives on.. and well it should, it works perfectly, I just wanted pretty and a bit more efficiency.


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

Todd said:


> Thanks for sharing, did you have more pics of the Union?


 

Todd, the latest Union was out on a road trip, so this one was the only one I saw and it it was tucked into storage. I think they have a newer proto that they had taken up to their EPA test lab partners.. or some such thing. We did talk a bit about the Union, and Jaime emphasized that they have been "listening hard" to all of our input and one of the key points on the Union is not so much as pretty as some of the other stoves, but a real Utility Workhorse that hits a particular price point. 

But the neat thing is that, as you may know, they are very accommodating to custom work, and with the new machine they have they will be able to custom cut nice design emblems to make you Union unique.. you just send them the design.


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> Great pictures - thanks for sharing.......the stove you selected is a beauty ! and that bike isn't bad either......


 

Thanks Dave, I'm looking forward to the winter.. my house is a New England chalet built in '79 when we were waiting for gas at the pumps in line for over an hour.. (I know that is dating me) and so the woodstove hearth I have is really the centerpiece of the house. So having something as nice as the Fireview there will be a real treat for us. It's a pretty sweet "man-cave" and with the stove going and some of my favorite music on the 5.1 surround system and some of my gourmet coffee.. I'll be "Stylin".


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Actually old Garrison's never retire, they just move to other homes to keep other families warm. My pristine Garrison soapstone top goes to another riding buddy, who already has a 1 without a top piece of Soapstone (that was a $60 option in 79) and then the Garrison itself goes to another riding friend to heat his home in Rindge NH.. so the "Smoke Dragon" lives on.. and well it should, it works perfectly, I just wanted pretty and a bit more efficiency.


 

Speaking of recycling stoves... the Fireview you see in the pics, with my name on it is actually Charley's old stove that he recently traded back to Woodstock to upgrade to the Progress. So my new stove is actually a "refurb" previously owned stove that was living out in Upstate NY at Charley's beautiful home for all of last season.

Woodstock has a no questions asked buy-back program if for whatever reason, you don't like the stove or want a different one or whatever.. so they do get situations where people actually send them back. So then they refurb them and sell them with a full warranty.. they only thing I don't get is the "buy-back" guarantee.. which I didn't need at all, because the Fv is perfect for my house and it saved me a nice chunk of change.

If you're on the fence about Woodstock and if you're on a budget, call Jaime and get on a waiting list. They do come in, and when they do, you can't beat the deal you'll get.

Another very interesting piece of news is that the Progress actually outsold the Fireview last year. Previously the Fv was the top seller. Weather that continues to be the case is unknown.. could be there was pent up demand for a larger state of the art hybrid stove, but boy they sure are impressive when you see one in real life. The Progress is a gorgeous piece of art, and an all business heater all at the same time! When you see one a state of semi-assembly and all of the inner steel casing and then realize this then get's wrapped in a outer soapstone exterior and has both combustion technologies built in.. plus top or back exit, left or right feed door etc.. it's just Impressive!


----------



## mellow (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahh man.. more Union pr0n.  Wonder if they are ahead of schedule if they have a prototype getting EPA tested already,  I was under the impression that wasn't happening until this Fall.

If this is the case then maybe the Union will be in production the last quarter of 2013 or the first quarter of 2014,   time to start saving up.


----------



## charly (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve,
  Glad to see you went to Woodstock... Nice to see my stove is going to bring you some enjoyable heat..  I'm sure you can realize now why you have to see their stoves in person... They are just like you said, works of art! You can see that they are built to last a life time....  Nice Harley!  Such a nice place to visit.. Great pictures and info.....


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

mellow said:


> Ahh man.. more Union pr0n. Wonder if they are ahead of schedule if they have a prototype getting EPA tested already, I was under the impression that wasn't happening until this Fall.
> 
> If this is the case then maybe the Union will be in production the last quarter of 2013 or the first quarter of 2014, time to start saving up.


 

Don't read anything into what I said about the Union.. I think they were maybe prepping for future EPA testing.. but I could even be wrong on that. I have a lot of dead brain cells from my mis-spent youth.


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

charly said:


> Steve,
> Glad to see you went to Woodstock... Nice to see my stove is going to bring you some enjoyable heat.. I'm sure you can realize now why you have to see their stoves in person... They are just like you said, works of art! You can see that they are built to last a life time.... Nice Harley! Such a nice place to visit.. Great pictures and info.....


 

Charlie I couldn't tell your stove from the new ones. ...although it's really better than the new ones because it is all broken in and completely tested by you!


----------



## charly (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Charlie I couldn't tell your stove from the new ones. ...although it's really better than the new ones because it is all broken in and completely tested by you!


Yup, I already got rid of all the paint smell for ya


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

charly said:


> Yup, I already got rid of all the paint smell for ya


 

Exactly! Totally broken in, field tested, it's perfect!


----------



## charly (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Exactly! Totally broken in, field tested, it's perfect!


Nice thing is, it was never over fired, you know what your getting...  Just watch when you start it up,,, that thing can run away on the chimney in a minute when your getting her going... The stoves by pass is right at the back , so it goes right out the chimney quick. I loved it that it was a nice stove to get going.  I've seen the flue gases on the chimney go from 300 to 800 in less then a minute when the fire is starting up.. Something to have a heads up on.. Nice having a good draft though..


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

charly said:


> Nice thing is, it was never over fired, you know what your getting... Just watch when you start it up,,, that thing can run away on the chimney in a minute when your getting her going... The stoves by pass is right at the back , so it goes right out the chimney quick. I loved it that it was a nice stove to get going. I've seen the flue gases on the chimney go from 300 to 800 in less then a minute when the fire is starting up.. Something to have a heads up on.. Nice having a good draft though..


 

Good to know. I'm also going to install and external damper even if it stays vertical and unused all the time, I like the extra control.


----------



## charly (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Good to know. I'm also going to install and external damper even if it stays vertical and unused all the time, I like the extra control.


That's fine..  Once the Fireview is in the Cat mode I never really saw internal flue pipe gases over 500, most of the time 350-425..if that... All the heat stays in the stone for you to enjoy  Can't wait until you can experience thinking the stove is out and you look up through the glass and see that cat glowing away.. Your going to love the stove,,, set it and forget it, no fooling with the draft,, so nice to run... Cleaning the cat, let it get to coals, get your stove gloves on, lift the top quick, fetch out the cat, close the top . Clean the cat and drop her back in.. Sooooo nice not needing one tool.. I just used my shop vac to suck of the dust on the cat.. just go easy.. not dragging anything on the cat surface. I'd like touch it with the hose end then lift and move the hose to set it back down on another spot going easy... Cleaned it out good.. Or just use a small trim brush...You'll love how easy the stove is to run... Makes burning wood enjoyable,, your not a slave to the stove... You'll see


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Thanks Dave, I'm looking forward to the winter.. my house is a New England chalet built in '79 when we were waiting for gas at the pumps in line for over an hour.. (I know that is dating me) and so the woodstove hearth I have is really the centerpiece of the house. So having something as nice as the Fireview there will be a real treat for us. It's a pretty sweet "man-cave" and with the stove going and some of my favorite music on the 5.1 surround system and some of my gourmet coffee.. I'll be "Stylin".


indeed you will..


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Charlie I couldn't tell your stove from the new ones. ...although it's really better than the new ones because it is all broken in and completely tested by you!


Steve, if that is Charly's Fireview, you know you got a good one............


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2013)

Excellent picture tour of the place Oldhippie. Brings back memories for sure. Did you notice the dog kennel? Looks like Jamie did you well with the tour.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Todd, the latest Union was out on a road trip, so this one was the only one I saw and it it was tucked into storage. I think they have a newer proto that they had taken up to their EPA test lab partners.. or some such thing. We did talk a bit about the Union, and Jaime emphasized that they have been "listening hard" to all of our input and one of the key points on the Union is not so much as pretty as some of the other stoves, but a real Utility Workhorse that hits a particular price point.
> 
> But the neat thing is that, as you may know, they are very accommodating to custom work, and with the new machine they have they will be able to custom cut nice design emblems to make you Union unique.. you just send them the design.


 

The EPA testing has to be done. When they did it for the Progress they sort of drug their feet so hopefully they will get right on this new stove. They have some nice neat new machinery in the shop now too that will help a lot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2013)

mellow said:


> Ahh man.. more Union pr0n. Wonder if they are ahead of schedule if they have a prototype getting EPA tested already, I was under the impression that wasn't happening until this Fall.
> 
> If this is the case then maybe the Union will be in production the last quarter of 2013 or the first quarter of 2014, time to start saving up.


 
Mellow, there is still lots of unknowns as to final production and it surely would be nice to have that thing go on sale this fall. Not sure it will happen but if not, it won't be too much longer.....I think.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> *If you're on the fence about Woodstock and if you're on a budget, call Jaime and get on a waiting list. They do come in, and when they do, you can't beat the deal you'll get.*
> 
> Another very interesting piece of news is that the Progress is actually outsold the Fireview last year. Previously the Fv was the top seller. Weather that continues to be the case is unknown.. could be there was pent up demand for a larger state of the art hybrid stove, but boy they sure are impressive when you see one in real life. The Progress is a gorgeous piece of art, and an all business heater all at the same time! When you see one a state of semi-assembly and all of the inner steel casing and then realize this then get's wrapped in a outer soapstone exterior and has both combustion technologies built in.. plus top or back exit, left or right feed door etc.. it's just Impressive!


 
By all means, call Jamie, or Ron, or Mike, or Lorin or Penny or Tom or......etc, etc. They all are a great group.


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Excellent picture tour of the place Oldhippie. Brings back memories for sure. Did you notice the dog kennel? Looks like Jamie did you well with the tour.


 

Yeah.. I walked into Jaime's office and got greeted by 100 pounds of black lab! LOL! tied to the dog kennel, but not that the rope was going to stop him/her from checking me out.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Yeah.. I walked into Jaime's office and got greeted by 100 pounds of black lab! LOL! tied to the dog kennel, but not that the rope was going to stop him/her from checking me out.


 
 You're liable to see more than one dog in there.


----------



## Oldhippie (Jul 31, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> Steve, if that is Charly's Fireview, you know you got a good one............


 

Yep! It's Charley's... I know people don't treat their kids as good as that stove got treated.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe take this into a personal conversation fellows?


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2013)

A visit to Woodstock Soapstone is always a good one. A bunch of friendly, knowledgeable folks and their dogs. Good luck with the Fireview. Your gonna love it. This will be the 5th winter with ours and we've always been happy with it.


----------



## fire_man (Aug 2, 2013)

charly said:


> I've seen the flue gases on the chimney go from 300 to 800 in less then a minute when the fire is starting up.. Something to have a heads up on.. Nice having a good draft though..


 
That's one thing I first noticed about the Progress, the start-up flame path is not as direct as in the Fireview. The good thing is it's really hard for the Progress to "run away" during startup, but it's a little more of a challenge to get the stove heated from stone-cold.

The Fireview could not have a more perfect direct exhaust path for startup.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 3, 2013)

Great pics and story Steve! Hope to make it to the next cookout if they have it this year!

Ray


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 4, 2013)

Took another ride up to Lebanon NH today. It was a gorgeous day. I went in the GMC and was pulling a trailer.







The purpose of the mission was to retrieve my new Woodstock Fireview.






I got there about 11:30 and was greeted by Mike and Jaime "Oh, we gave that stove away Steve!"






Go around back and we'll load you up they say.

15 minutes later...






...and away we go!






I was home by 2:30

It was such a nice day I decided to put 80+ miles on I'm creeping up on the big 100K on this one. 






The stove is now in my garage and I'll post pics of the install in the near future.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 5, 2013)

That is a fancy little trailer you have there. Congrats on the stove too!


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 5, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> That is a fancy little trailer you have there. Congrats on the stove too!



Thanks, I use it to haul my friends motorcycles when they break down. (or mine if they ever do) then I also use to to haul wood. and various other chores like this one.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 5, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Great pics and story Steve! Hope to make it to the next cookout if they have it this year!
> 
> Ray



Ray I got the feeling that they are so busy with the Union and just business in general, that they haven't found the time to pull some kind of homecoming open house together. You being in Mass and all ought to think about a overnight Fall foliage tour in October and stay in a B&B and just pop in on them.. I think they love giving the tour.. looks like their new Steal Union is really coming together.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 5, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Ray I got the feeling that they are so busy with the Union and just business in general, that they haven't found the time to pull some kind of homecoming open house together. You being in Mass and all ought to think about a overnight Fall foliage tour in October and stay in a B&B and just pop in on them.. I think they love giving the tour.. looks like their new Steal Union is really coming together.


I enjoyed meeting Hearth.com people there along with the WS people so I will wait until then. Steal Union is a terrible name for anything lol.. I can understand Steel but NOT Steal unless they want us to steal it?  Have you uncrated your stove yet?

Ray


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 6, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I enjoyed meeting Hearth.com people there along with the WS people so I will wait until then. Steal Union is a terrible name for anything lol.. I can understand Steel but NOT Steal unless they want us to steal it?  Have you uncrated your stove yet?
> 
> Ray



I'm confused by the name too. I haven't uncrated yet.. I think this coming week I have some "young muscle" coming to help me with a pretty tricky move for the removal of old and install of new. Pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## charly (Sep 6, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> I'm confused by the name too. I haven't uncrated yet.. I think this coming week I have some "young muscle" coming to help me with a pretty tricky move for the removal of old and install of new. Pics will be forthcoming.


Take your time with the old girl... What a nice thing that I got to see such a nice journey of my stove! Your going to be very impressed! I think the biggest thing  your going to like is how easy the stove is to run, no fussing with the controls.. Set it and forget it! You'll see, you'll love it! Wait until you think it has to be out and you discover the cat's glowing away!  Main thing is you have good dry wood. Cleaning the cat, you'll love how simple that is too.. I still say that's a really well designed stove ......Simplicity at it's best!


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 6, 2013)

charly said:


> I think the biggest thing your going to like is how easy the stove is to run, no fussing with the controls.. Set it and forget it! You'll see, you'll love it! Wait until you think it has to be out and you discover the cat's glowing away! Main thing is you have good dry wood. Cleaning the cat, you'll love how simple that is too.. I still say that's a really well designed stove ......Simplicity at it's best!



I am really looking forward to using it. I've got at least 4 cord of 2+ year old hardwood, mainly oak, that is CSS. I doubt I'll penetrate 3 cord as this stove will be the primary stove with the basement family room stove simply used on occasion. 

I'm most likely getting it placed on the hearth over the week-end. Stay tuned.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## dylskee (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful stove, I got mine last summer in the same color scheme as yours. I absolutely love the stove, and I'm sure you will too! Good luck with the install, looking forward to more pictures of the install......


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, I wish I had more pics of getting this baby into place, but being a part of the crew I really needed to not be the photographer. I now have the old Smoke Dragon on the motorcycle trailer and it will be going to it's new home tomorrow.

I've got new carpet being installed Thursday, and then my chimney sweep coming Friday, so I won't install the flue pipe till then. 

Even my wife likes it! I am going to be stylin' this winter. listening to the jazz and feeding the Fireview.


----------



## Todd (Sep 11, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## charly (Sep 11, 2013)

Stove looks good Steve.. Nice to see it has another good home!  Let me know how nice your think that stove is to run!  That makes wood burning enjoyable! You'll be very glad you bought that stove...you'll see ...


----------



## HollowHill (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow!  Great setting for a great looking stove.  Beautiful combination!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good. You are gonna love it!


----------



## alforit (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a perfect fit .......Nice !


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 11, 2013)

Great looking stove and great company behind it.  Congratulations !


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've got new carpet getting laid down tomorrow, and then my chimney sweep coming Friday. He's a certified sweep and also a firefighter in a larger city nearer Boston, great guy and he's got magic fingers when it comes to fitting the flue pipes and such. So I'll have the final install done by the week-end. 

Today I read the manual cover to cover and and the cute little "If you won't read the manual, at least read this."  insert. I installed the bottom heat-shield and then delivered my Smoke Dragon to a friends house who's a great guy and good working man, and needs more than he has but doesn't have the dough. I gave him the 1979 Garrison One owners manual, the key to open the door, the soapstone cooktop (all in one piece) and the "fireview" screen to use it like a fireplace. Plus the 8' flue pipe I had installed last year.

Now I have to bring the borrowed refrigerator dolly back to whence it came. Couldn't have done it without that! I had 2 major young weight lifters and my brother-in-law, help me, and it was still a 4 man operations. It might not look that big, but it's 400+ pounds so going up some stone stairs to a final set of wood stairs and into the house and then onto the hearth was a "muscle" project, but that dolly worked well.

However, I'm perfectly fine to wait till late October or even November for the maiden fire at my house. I've got some riding and some chores to do between now and then!

More pics when I get the flue pip installed and all swept up.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

charly said:


> Stove looks good Steve.. Nice to see it has another good home!  Let me know how nice your think that stove is to run!  That makes wood burning enjoyable! You'll be very glad you bought that stove...you'll see ...



Charley, it's almost like buying a Harley.. you become a member of a club!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 11, 2013)

Oldhippie, your stove looks exactly like ours; same paint style. We love it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 11, 2013)

Oldhippie, in case you have wondered, this is a good way to break in your new stove:


1. First fire. Up to 6 pieces of kindling (1" x 1" maximum). Light the fire (super cedar works great), leave the draft full open and just let it burn out.

2. Second fire. (Stove should cool some but should not have to be cold before second fire.) Same amount of kindling. No more than 2 small or medium splits. Light the fire and let it burn. After splits get burning good, close draft to about 50%. Let the fire go until it is out.

On the second burn you may or may not get hot enough to engage the cat but you should on the third burn. (200 degree stove top and 400 flue (measured on single wall flue pipe.)


3. Third fire. Stove should cool down some but no need to wait for total cold stove. Just luke warm. Same amount of kindling. This time 3-4 splits and light the fire. Stove top should reach 350-400. If the temperature goes higher, no worries. Again turn the draft down to 50% as on your second fire but after you feel the fire is good and established, turn the draft down to at least 25%. Let the fire burn itself out.

At this point you should be good to go with hotter fires. I'd suggest aiming for 500-550 on the next fire and finally to 600 or more. The stove should be ready for big time burning now.


----------



## charly (Sep 11, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Charley, it's almost like buying a Harley.. you become a member of a club!


How'd you know?


----------



## dylskee (Sep 11, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oldhippie, in case you have wondered, this is a good way to break in your new stove:
> 
> 
> 1. First fire. Up to 6 pieces of kindling (1" x 1" maximum). Light the fire (super cedar works great), leave the draft full open and just let it burn out.
> ...


This is the exact advice you gave me last year and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oldhippie, in case you have wondered, this is a good way to break in your new stove:
> 
> 
> 1. First fire. Up to 6 pieces of kindling (1" x 1" maximum). Light the fire (super cedar works great), leave the draft full open and just let it burn out.
> ...



Dennis this is great advice, but I bought Charley's old Fireview as he has upgraded to a Progress, so this one is already broken in.. Charley took care of that for me! LOL... so I paid less as a refurb and get the full warranty. ...and it's all broken in! ...no stinky house for me.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

dylskee said:


> This is the exact advice you gave me last year and it worked perfectly!



I'm really looking forward to setting back on a cold cold winter morning... getting the wife off to work, and then settling in for my 2nd and 3rd cups off coffee while I enjoy the warmth and the ambiance of the Fireview while I listen to some tunes on the turntable. 

That's what my job is all winter long.. 'cept when I gotta go skiing. ...which is pretty much any weekday where there's good snow up Mt WaWa.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 11, 2013)

Do they repaint the refurb stoves?  And if so, would that require a breakin fire or 2 ?


----------



## charly (Sep 11, 2013)

You should have one small fire at the beginning of each heating season to gently drive the moisture from the stone.. So I would at least have one or two small fires just to dry things out... I doubt they painted my old stove but you could ask,, the paint was all in good shape when I returned the stove... Maybe the give them a light coat before they go back out..


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

charly said:


> You should have one small fire at the beginning of each heating season to gently drive the moisture from the stone.. So I would at least have one or two small fires just to dry things out... I doubt they painted my old stove but you could ask,, the paint was all in good shape when I returned the stove... Maybe the give them a light coat before they go back out..



Charley, I don't think they painted it.. they cleaned up the interior and it looks like they gave me a new documentation kit, along with the small parts kit for the bottom heat-shield. Most of what they did was clean the interior.. or maybe you did that? Jaime said "we didn't need to do much".

Thanks for the idea about the small fires.. it's a good idea. it will be nice not needing to deal with the paint curing smell though.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 11, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> Do they repaint the refurb stoves?  And if so, would that require a breakin fire or 2 ?



They would have if I wanted a different color, or if the stove needed it but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## charly (Sep 12, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Jaime said "we didn't need to do much".


I took good care of her Steve, no over fires and broke it in with patience.. Yes you've avoided the break in smell


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Dennis this is great advice, but I bought Charley's old Fireview as he has upgraded to a Progress, so this one is already broken in.. Charley took care of that for me! LOL... so I paid less as a refurb and get the full warranty. ...and it's all broken in! ...no stinky house for me.



I do realize what stove you have but was that stove not taken back to the factory? When that happens, they tear things apart and you really need to do the burn in this fall.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> Do they repaint the refurb stoves?  And if so, would that require a breakin fire or 2 ?



Yes.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2013)

charly said:


> You should have one small fire at the beginning of each heating season to gently drive the moisture from the stone.. So I would at least have one or two small fires just to dry things out... I doubt they painted my old stove but you could ask,, the paint was all in good shape when I returned the stove... Maybe the give them a light coat before they go back out..




That does not hurt but is not required. After all, your first fire of the year will not be a hot fire. That will serve the purpose which is why Woodstock does not require it. 

It is not so much the paint but what about all the cement? And yes, the stone could have moisture in it too and that is one reason to start slow.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 13, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I do realize what stove you have but was that stove not taken back to the factory? When that happens, they tear things apart and you really need to do the burn in this fall.



I certainly will Dennis. It will be easy because I'll be chomping at the bit to light a fire, and won't want to wait till it gets real cold. 

Tomorrow I clean the chimney and install the flue pipe.. so first frost like days this fall we'll have a couple small burn in fires.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 13, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> I certainly will Dennis. It will be easy because I'll be chomping at the bit to light a fire, and won't want to wait till it gets real cold.
> 
> Tomorrow I clean the chimney and install the flue pipe.. so first frost like days this fall we'll have a couple small burn in fires.



Just for kicks, I double checked with Woodstock. Yes indeed, you need to do a complete burn-in as if it were a new stove. That is because, in effect, you do have a new stove because of what they do to the stoves when they are returned. So please do plan on the burn-in; all 3 phases.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great Steve! Never got notification of your post! Beautiful stove and installation..

Ray


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 14, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> . . .in effect, you do have a new stove because of *what they do to the stoves* when they are returned. . .


New cement?

p.s.  Kudos on fact-checking yourself, Dennis.    You da man!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> New cement?
> 
> p.s.  Kudos on fact-checking yourself, Dennis.    You da man!




Yuppers!


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, here's the wrap-up. of the journey to the install.

The chimneysweep was here yesterday. He was very thorough, with the chimney. He got way too much creosote out of the chimney, at least a gallon. Most likely due in large part to the fact that I had the smoke dragon going quite a bit of the winter. 

Then we installed the flue pipe. I decided against the damper. If I feel I need it, I can install it later or next season. I figure it is easier to install than "uninstall". 

Amazing as this was, I did not have to cut the straight piece to size, the height of the Fireview, along with the 2 nineties I needed became the perfect fit. It's almost too pretty to light, and it is certainly too warm a day today. I'll do the break-in fires as it gets colder sometime later this month or early october for sure. 

It sure is much prettier to look at. I love the way the color of the new carpet matches the wood stove. What a coincidence!


----------



## fox9988 (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice. Be honest, you got an interior decorator


----------



## charly (Sep 21, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Well, here's the wrap-up. of the journey to the install.
> 
> The chimneysweep was here yesterday. He was very thorough, with the chimney. He got way too much creosote out of the chimney, at least a gallon. Most likely due in large part to the fact that I had the smoke dragon going quite a bit of the winter.
> 
> ...



Steve, looks great! Looks like your dog is picking out his spot... He'll love the stove as much as you will.. My dogs and cat seem to like that smooth heat from the stone... Carpet does go great with the stone color...  I don't think you'll need a damper.. I had the same set up and 22 feet of insulated liner.. She'll work fine... Like I've posted, that stove never smoked out the door at all.. I even loaded a few pieces of wood in one time with the cat still engaged, still nothing out the door.. The by pass being right by the rear flue exit really creates a good start up draft.. Get a flue probe for your pipe,, especially while your just getting to know the stove.. The Fireview on start up can wrap that flue gas needle around quick.. Lots of time I just set my draft to number 2 while I was letting the stones heat, once the fire is going..  Nice location for the stove too..Hey just think, now you'll have a clean chimney on the next sweep...Enjoy, looks great!  Glad the pipe worked out!


----------



## raybonz (Sep 21, 2013)

Steve that looks great! Looks very cozy and I also like the angles of the stove match the angles of the hearth! I used the same type seamless stove pipe and that is very heavy and should last forever..

Ray


----------



## rideau (Sep 21, 2013)

Love your install, love your dog, love a home with bookcases and maps. 

Can't zoom in enough to see the map in any detail.  What area/time does it cover?


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 21, 2013)

fox9988 said:


> Very nice. Be honest, you got an interior decorator



Yeah.. that sounds good.. let's go with that.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 21, 2013)

charly said:


> Steve, looks great! Looks like your dog is picking out his spot... He'll love the stove as much as you will.. My dogs and cat seem to like that smooth heat from the stone... Carpet does go great with the stone color...  I don't think you'll need a damper.. I had the same set up and 22 feet of insulated liner.. She'll work fine... Like I've posted, that stove never smoked out the door at all.. I even loaded a few pieces of wood in one time with the cat still engaged, still nothing out the door.. The by pass being right by the rear flue exit really creates a good start up draft.. Get a flue probe for your pipe,, especially while your just getting to know the stove.. The Fireview on start up can wrap that flue gas needle around quick.. Lots of time I just set my draft to number 2 while I was letting the stones heat, once the fire is going..  Nice location for the stove too..Hey just think, now you'll have a clean chimney on the next sweep...Enjoy, looks great!  Glad the pipe worked out!



Thanks for the tips on start up too. I noticed yesterday during clean out down at the flue clean out that the ash dust was pulled up the chimney.. so I know I've got a good draft, last year I just used that smoke dragon a lot, and I know I had a tendency to burn it too cool for clean burning as then it started melting the candles. I know the Fv will go a long way fixing that, as it is the right size and the right technology.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 21, 2013)

rideau said:


> Love your install, love your dog, love a home with bookcases and maps.
> 
> Can't zoom in enough to see the map in any detail.  What area/time does it cover?



Thanks! That is an 1875 Map of the village of Ashby Massachusetts. My batteries are dead but I'll post a close up of it, as well as the write up next to it which describes some of the history of the town.

Lot's of books in this house.. my wife was a High School English teacher and my son is a English Lit professor at UMass Lowell. (Now you know what side of the family the brains come from!)


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful set up you have there Steve, nice looking pup too, looks like my former dog.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 21, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> Beautiful set up you have there Steve, nice looking pup too, looks like my former dog.



Thanks weatherguy! The pup is actually a adoptee dog my daughter got from a shelter 6 years ago. She is here this weekend wedding dress shopping with her mother. I am puppy-sitting. 

Hey, I have a question for you. Where did you buy your Homelite electric splitter?


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Thanks weatherguy! The pup is actually a adoptee dog my daughter got from a shelter 6 years ago. She is here this weekend wedding dress shopping with her mother. I am puppy-sitting.
> 
> Hey, I have a question for you. Where did you buy your Homelite electric splitter?


 I bought it used off a member here, I think he said he got it from Home Depot.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 21, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Well, here's the wrap-up. of the journey to the install.
> 
> The chimneysweep was here yesterday. He was very thorough, with the chimney. He got way too much creosote out of the chimney, at least a gallon. Most likely due in large part to the fact that I had the smoke dragon going quite a bit of the winter.
> 
> ...


 That is a sweet setup.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 21, 2013)

That is one beautiful install. You are going to love it.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, I couldn't wait any longer.. it really wasn't cold here, only 54'F outside. But after talking to my good friend Charley he brought up the point that IF there were to be any fumes from new cement and/or paint, better to get that done while it was still warm enough to open some windows and doors.

That's all I needed! LOL!


----------



## Todd (Sep 27, 2013)

Install looks great!  Expect some paint curing smoke and smell especially from the stove pipe for the first half dozen fires. It's a good excuse to burn a fire even if you don't need it.

You may also want to protect your carpet with a hearth rug from the occasional ember flying out during reload. It doesn't happen often but it did to me a few times.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 27, 2013)

Todd said:


> Install looks great!  Expect some paint curing smoke and smell especially from the stove pipe for the first half dozen fires. It's a good excuse to burn a fire even if you don't need it.
> 
> You may also want to protect your carpet with a hearth rug from the occasional ember flying out during reload. It doesn't happen often but it did to me a few times.



Not a bit of fumes on this first one, but you're right, the stove pipe is new as well, and that will give off some smell. Good idea about the carpet protector.. I used to load from the front. This will be easier loading from the side, but since I just put down new carpet, and there is less clearance there a carpet protector is a good idea. 

Oh boy! More shopping!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks even better with fire in it.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 27, 2013)

So no fumes, even though my nose has pretty much never recovered from many years of Marlboro and other less commercial substances. But, those days are gone, but I never got my sense of smell completely back. I can still tell when the farmers cultivate and fertilize there fields here in New England when I'm on the scooter, so it's not completely gone.  I do expect some fumes as I get into the larger burns.

Here's a short vid, documenting my process. Enjoy until you get tired of looking at the pretty flames.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 27, 2013)

Makes me feel at home. Just wait until you do that with a full load of well seasoned hardwood.


----------



## HollowHill (Sep 27, 2013)

That is one pretty stove.  Love the pattern of the soapstone, just beautiful.


----------



## charly (Sep 27, 2013)

Bet you feel much better now...   Your gonna love it!  Can't wait to hear how you like the Fireview once she's up and rolling some smooth heat back at ya...


----------



## raybonz (Sep 27, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> So no fumes, even though my nose has pretty much never recovered from many years of Marlboro and other less commercial substances. But, those days are gone, but I never got my sense of smell completely back. I can still tell when the farmers cultivate and fertilize there fields here in New England when I'm on the scooter, so it's not completely gone.  I do expect some fumes as I get into the larger burns.
> 
> Here's a short vid, documenting my process. Enjoy until you get tired of looking at the pretty flames.



Congrats Steve I love your whole setup! You're gonna love using your new stove and save yourself lots of work hauling wood too!

Ray


----------



## rideau (Sep 28, 2013)

Makes me wish I had two chimneys so I could use my Fireview on days that aren't cool enough to need the Progress Hybrid.

The Fireviews are beautiful stoves.  May you enjoy many warm evenings reading a good book in front of that lovely stove.


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 28, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> . . .I noticed yesterday during clean out down at the flue clean out that the ash dust was pulled up the chimney. . .so I know I've got a good draft. . .


Yeah, I find that the bypass on this stove always makes it easy to get a good draft at startup/reload.  When it's time to scoop ashes out of the stove, I fill a pie pan inside the firebox.  As you have noticed, ash dust goes right up the flue.



Flatbedford said:


> Makes me feel at home. Just wait until you do that with a full load of well seasoned hardwood.





HollowHill said:


> That is one pretty stove.  Love the pattern of the soapstone, just beautiful.


+1.  Very nice marbling in the stone.  Mine has more irregular streaks, but I like mine too.

FWIW, I find the Fireview even more beautiful without the handle dangling from the lid.  There's no good reason for opening the lid when the stove is hot anyhow. . .makes me think the handle must be a holdover from when the stove was a pre-EPA top-loader.  You can clean the cat when the stove is warmish, but you should wear gloves for that manuever, making the handle unnecessary.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 28, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> Yeah, I find that the bypass on this stove always makes it easy to get a good draft at startup/reload.  When it's time to scoop ashes out of the stove, I fill a pie pan inside the firebox.  As you have noticed, ash dust goes right up the flue.
> 
> 
> +1.  Very nice marbling in the stone.  Mine has more irregular streaks, but I like mine too.
> ...



My wife likes it better when it doesn't have the handle on too. It's amazing how the looks of this stove grows on you. It's really given our main living area a whole new personality and charm.

We haven't even started heating the house with it yet and we are glad we bought it!


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> FWIW, I find the Fireview even more beautiful without the handle dangling from the lid.


 When I had my Fireview I never hung the handle either.. I'm going to miss her... Looks like she has a great home at Steve's place now... And I know she will treat him to surprisingly nice heat and the pleasure of just a joy of a stove to burn.....


----------



## BrianK (Sep 28, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Here's a short vid, documenting my process. Enjoy until you get tired of looking at the pretty flames.



Don't make it a habit to close the knob on the door with your bare hands Steve. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Don't make it a habit to close the knob on the door with your bare hands Steve. Don't ask me how I know...


I always just used my gloves,, didn't want to mark the stove door handle up with the tool they gave you,  but that's just me!  Now I'm glad I didn't , I kept the handle in nice shape for Steve's bare hands


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 28, 2013)

charly said:


> I always just used my gloves,, didn't want to mark the stove door handle up with the tool they gave you,  but that's just me!  Now I'm glad I didn't , I kept the handle in nice shape for Steve's bare hands



Ya! HaHa Thanks Brian and Charly, I promise to use gloves. I go through about 4 pair of the farm gloves every year between handling the wood and stove. I've also got a couple of Real wood stove gloves that I do use when I've got some major operation, like cleaning out ash and such.

But yeah.. I've got a few battle scars from 35 years of burning... which is probably why I break the rules here and there.


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Ya! HaHa Thanks Brian and Charly, I promise to use gloves. I go through about 4 pair of the farm gloves every year between handling the wood and stove. I've also got a couple of Real wood stove gloves that I do use when I've got some major operation, like cleaning out ash and such.
> 
> But yeah.. I've got a few battle scars from 35 years of burning... which is probably why I break the rules here and there.


I just buy welding gloves...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 28, 2013)

That stove and hearth really look nice. Enjoy that pretty heater.

And I am glad it stayed in the "family".


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

It's funny how those Woodstock stoves just bring out such a happy bunch of owners!  They do make you a very content person once you own and burn one..  I guess you realize what a nice stove you own, once you have one in your home and realize how enjoyable they are to burn.. Easy maintenance, fuel efficient, and real joy to burn...  Everyone who owns one really relates to the nice experience the next Woodstock stove owner is about to have!  That's why Woodstock put on an open house, I betting  so all those happy owners could get together.. hope they do that soon!


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

Just goes to show how nice these stoves are that a single stoves journey would be followed to the next owner,,, plus Woodstock took the time to make sure the stove was at it's best , for the second owner! Yup, they are very well appreciated stoves! Not just another wood stove to their owners... I think the fact that the stoves were built by such a small group of caring people make them very special to their owners... and then the great owner- company relationship just says it all... It's just all good karma and great to have such a good business still around in these economic times..


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 28, 2013)

Our Fireview is the nicest piece of furniture in the house.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 28, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That stove and hearth really look nice. Enjoy that pretty heater.
> 
> And I am glad it stayed in the "family".



Thanks Bart!


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

Steve, 
  Have all your break in fires done?


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 28, 2013)

That is one nice-looking install!   The damper is easy to install later if you want to. You can lift the lid and reach right into the pipe to hold the plate while you feed the handle through.


Oldhippie said:


> My wife likes it better when it doesn't have the handle on


I used to move the handle around so it would lean against the lid frame....didn't touch the stone.


----------



## webbie (Sep 28, 2013)

charly said:


> That's why Woodstock put on an open house, I betting  so all those happy owners could get together.. hope they do that soon!



Well, in many ways our DC Meetup will be just that and More!

Woodstock owner and probably others will be there....as will their entered stove and yours truly and some of the finest members in the world - even if many own englanders and other brands!


----------



## charly (Sep 28, 2013)

webbie said:


> Well, in many ways our DC Meetup will be just that and More!
> 
> Woodstock owner and probably others will be there....as will their entered stove and yours truly and some of the finest members in the world - even if many own englanders and other brands!


Sounds like a great time..


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 28, 2013)

No


charly said:


> Steve,
> Have all your break in fires done?


Charly, I did the first one, and may do the next one tomorrow AM.

I get all busy riding my motorcycle in this weather.

But I just thought of something.. was I supposed to do them one after the other, contiguously? I didn't read that, so I figured I had time.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 28, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> My wife likes it better when it doesn't have the handle on too. It's amazing how the looks of this stove grows on you. It's really given our main living area a whole new personality and charm.
> 
> We haven't even started heating the house with it yet and we are glad we bought it!


 It is hard to beat the handsome looks of the Fireview......


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 29, 2013)

I dunno, Dave.  The PH is pretty easy on the eyes.




Flatbedford said:


> Our Fireview is the nicest piece of furniture in the house.


+1


----------



## charly (Sep 29, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> No
> 
> Charly, I did the first one, and may do the next one tomorrow AM.
> 
> ...


It will be fine.... Yup some really nice riding weather, get it while you can... I agree...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> Yeah, I find that the bypass on this stove always makes it easy to get a good draft at startup/reload.  When it's time to scoop ashes out of the stove, I fill a pie pan inside the firebox.  As you have noticed, ash dust goes right up the flue.
> 
> 
> +1.  Very nice marbling in the stone.  Mine has more irregular streaks, but I like mine too.
> ...



So isn't the top lid a bit difficult to lift without the handle? It doesn't bother us at all.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 29, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So isn't the top lid a bit difficult to lift without the handle? It doesn't bother us at all.



I've actually come to like the looks of the handle and it is definitely helpful to open and close the lid. But it did need to grow on me, it wasn't an immediate "oooh I like that".


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2013)

It just seemed natural to us as we've had those handles before. We like them.


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 29, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> So isn't the top lid a bit difficult to lift without the handle?


Nah, our stove is on a 20" raised hearth.  I just put my palm under the nub where the handle attaches and swing the lid right up.

To each their own. . .good thing Woodstock made the handle detachable, eh.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 30, 2013)

So today I started at the beginning again to do Break in fires 1 & 2 contiguously.

That is the following:

1. First fire. Up to 6 pieces of kindling (1" x 1" maximum). Light the fire (super cedar works great), leave the draft full open and just let it burn out.

2. Second fire. (Stove should cool some but should not have to be cold before second fire.) Same amount of kindling. No more than 2 small or medium splits. Light the fire and let it burn. After splits get burning good, close draft to about 50%. Let the fire go until it is out.

I let it cool down to just a warm stove top after the first one before I fed the stove again and re-lit for the 2nd one.

So the 2nd burn the temps on the top of the stove hit 250, so I engaged the cat and set the airflow for 2. Too bad it wasn't dark in the house because I got a real treat of a light show out of that!  These periodic flame ignitions of smoke gathering near the cat and then probably combusting due to the heat and oxygen still being fed into the stove. I can't explain it, and I expected that flames might cease but I'd see the cat start to glow.. but instead I got these really cool flames that would flare up then die, then flare up then die. Then finally the wood just went to a smoulder.. but, the temp gauge on the top of the stove crept slowly up to 300'F and eventually a bit beyond.

That was this morning about 10:30 EST to Noon. Now, it is 4:30PM and the last embers are still glowing (from 2 small splits I fed in there about 10:30AM!) and the temp on the stove top is down to 180'F. Another observation, when the stove top was creeping slightly past 300'F on the stove top, my 2nd magnetic flue temp guage about a foot up the flue was sitting at a meager 200'F, so what I take away from that is the heat stays with the stove, and not up the chimney! 

The wife got home at 3:30 from school.. and wasn't happy that I had the stove still warm and the windows open. 

I did explain that there were some fumes, (but it fact the smell of any fumes was pretty damn almost negligible) and I wanted to not stink up the house. So I guess I got away with it.

I think I'll wait until a real cold day to do the final break in fire. As the final fire is really a fire where the stove top temps will reach real operating temps. I do believe that given this stoves history much of the paint fumes and cement curing happened in it's previous life and there was a rebuild as a part of the refurb but I don't think there was a repaint so the fumes were minimal.

One thing I did notice was the difference in heat between this stove and my old steel smoke dragon. I never really experienced this so called "gentle heat" before, but that is exactly what it is, and it is also radiated outward to the various boundaries of the house much more, not just hard radiation in the immediate area around the stove. At least it seems like a more distributed heat.

I'm very pleased and very impressed so far. Did I mention the pretty flames?!


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 30, 2013)

Fireview: the _original _hybrid.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodstock-fireview-on-low-burn.103739/

I almost forgot. . .
welcome to the temple of the cat!


----------



## charly (Sep 30, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> So today I started at the beginning again to do Break in fires 1 & 2 contiguously.
> 
> That is the following:
> 
> ...


You witnessed the ghost flames.... wait until you see them rolling like a waterfall, very cool... Nice thing is your going to burn less wood and have more comfortable heat!  We don't rave about Woodstock for nothing.. Your going to see why,,, you just got a taste,, your going to like it!  When I said the Fireview was a joy to run, I meant it... Your going to be very pleased and impressed.. Their stoves speak for themselves... Woodstock needs no advertisement, their stove owners provide it all....


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 30, 2013)

charly said:


> You witnessed the ghost flames.... wait until you see them rolling like a waterfall, very cool... Nice thing is your going to burn less wood and have more comfortable heat!  We don't rave about Woodstock for nothing.. Your going to see why,,, you just got a taste,, your going to like it!  When I said the Fireview was a joy to run, I meant it... Your going to be very pleased and impressed.. Their stoves speak for themselves... Woodstock needs no advertisement, their owners provide it all....



That's exactly what it looked like a rolling waterfall. It didn't last long, just a few of them, but WOW was I surprised. I'm thinking ...wait, this is not a secondary combustion stove.. but it sure was giving off this really neat light show. ..and it wasn't with a big load or a lot of heat.. I mean I was at 250 on the stove top.. so the cat was just engaged and not in "full tilt boogey" mode at that point. As we say here is Mass. "It was wicked awhsum!"


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 30, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> Fireview: the _original _hybrid.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodstock-fireview-on-low-burn.103739/
> 
> ...



Those were exactly what I had.. and it might of been a little of that "ghost flame" thing going on too.

I was stunned because I totally didn't expect it. But wow it's going to be fun sharing the living room with this beast this winter! The TV will get turned on a lot less, that's for sure. I'm thinking I really ought to go out and get a dog and/or cat, rather than the rent-a-puppy I get from my daughter now and again., just to enjoy the warmth of the stove and make for prettier pictures like you guys have!


----------



## charly (Oct 1, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Those were exactly what I had.. and it might of been a little of that "ghost flame" thing going on too.
> 
> I was stunned because I totally didn't expect it. But wow it's going to be fun sharing the living room with this beast this winter! The TV will get turned on a lot less, that's for sure. I'm thinking I really ought to go out and get a dog and/or cat, rather than the rent-a-puppy I get from my daughter now and again., just to enjoy the warmth of the stove and make for prettier pictures like you guys have!


Well if you get a dog,  just make sure you get one that likes to ride , after all you'll become such good buddies by the Fireview, you won't want to leave him behind once you get riding again in the spring.


----------



## Machria (Oct 1, 2013)

That looks awesome on the brick with wood trim all around, love it!   Enjoy the new stove!  Patience, it will be cold soon!   72 here today, georgious out, lets not rush the summer away!


----------



## ddddddden (Oct 1, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> . . .I'm thinking I really ought to go out and get a dog and/or cat. . .


I recommend a litter or two of kittens.


----------



## Oldhippie (Oct 1, 2013)

charly said:


> Well if you get a dog,  just make sure you get one that likes to ride , after all you'll become such good buddies by the Fireview, you won't want to leave him behind once you get riding again in the spring.




Too cool!! That guy would make a great Woodstock employee and the dog would fit right in!


----------



## Oldhippie (Oct 1, 2013)

Machria said:


> That looks awesome on the brick with wood trim all around, love it!   Enjoy the new stove!  Patience, it will be cold soon!   72 here today, gorgeous out, lets not rush the summer away!



I agree! I was up in Vermont today and it was spectacular!

PS Your install made mine look like for toddles playing in a sandbox. LOL!


----------



## charly (Oct 1, 2013)

Oldhippie said:


> Too cool!! That guy would make a great Woodstock employee and the dog would fit right in!


He's was learning to be a gun smith, so yes I'd say he'd be meticulous whatever he does..  That dog has a great owner and life! What a bond that must be.. I should move it to pet pictures...


----------

